

You can run windows on Mac then why can't you run Mac OS-X on PC? Is it the intel chips for PC not designed for Mac OS-X? - ideas101


======
inklesspen
The Intel Macs use EFI, not BIOS. They also only have drivers for certain bits
of hardware (the hardware that shows up in shipping configurations of Macs). I
think there's a few other restrictions as well; google it.

------
jsjenkins168
You can, via a hacked OSX which emulates EFI. It is against the Apple license
agreement to do so however.

------
ideas101
dont you think that if apple allows users to install their OS on PC then it
will turn the market/industry up-side-down. There has to be something more
than that !?!

